# Driving offense - australia immigration



## manran (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I have driving offense (driving while license suspended) disclosed on my AUSTRALIAN PCC.

I have mentioned it on FORM 80 and submitted to DIBP Through immiaccount.

What would case-officer ask while assessing my character.

guys - please let me know what i have to do.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Shouldn't be an issue unless it was particularly serious, ie multiple drink driving, death by dangerous driving etc. Good that you declared it, thats the main thing because not to declare shows bad character. 

Most driving offences wouldnt cause any problems or delay.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> Shouldn't be an issue unless it was particularly serious, ie multiple drink driving, death by dangerous driving etc. Good that you declared it, thats the main thing because not to declare shows bad character.
> 
> Most driving offences wouldnt cause any problems or delay.


Dear _shel ,

I asked this before on a thread but nobody replied and I didn't follow up as I haven't paid the visa fees yet .

I got 16 Tickets while I was in US , all of them were for over speeding . Though my license never got suspended/cancelled because of them . Neither I was detained/arrested or taken to police station for them. I always paid the fine promptly . 

I have recently applied US PCC and waiting for the outcome. Meanwhile I intend to pay the Visa fees , do you think those 16 tickets will be mentioned in my PCC and shall I mention them on form 80 ?

I also got 8 speeding tickets in Dubai , I got my Dubai PCC last week and it's clear . Do I still need to mention them on form 80 ?

Regards 
PD


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Speeding tickets alone wouldn't usually be on a police certificate BUT if they went unpaid they might because you would be prosecuted for not paying. 

Though it still wouldnt be of a major concern to DIBP unless there were other factors that would be of concern if you were living in Australia. 

I woukd wait and see what the PCC says before filling firm 80 as a speeding ticket alone wouldnt usually be classed as a criminal offence.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

prseeker said:


> Dear _shel ,
> 
> I asked this before on a thread but nobody replied and I didn't follow up as I haven't paid the visa fees yet .
> 
> ...


Dude.. so many tickets both in US and Dubai !! reduce your speed buddy !! :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

gkkumar said:


> Dude.. so many tickets both in US and Dubai !! reduce your speed buddy !! :eyebrows::eyebrows:


Really. Speeding is a serious offence here. Going over by even 3 km over the limit is grounds for getting a ticket plus demerit points. You get enough points and your licence is suspended. Stop speeding!


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

speeding tickets wont be in police record and unless you served time in prison more than 12 months you should be ok.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Dude.. so many tickets both in US and Dubai !! reduce your speed buddy !! :eyebrows::eyebrows:





ozbound12 said:


> Really. Speeding is a serious offence here. Going over by even 3 km over the limit is grounds for getting a ticket plus demerit points. You get enough points and your licence is suspended. Stop speeding!


In Dubai on most of the freeways speed limit is 120 Kmph . I was told that till the time you stay below 140 , Speed Cameras won't flash . So I got my first few tickets because of this misconception .

I thought that I knew the roads pretty well and know exactly where speed cameras are placed (Fixed Cameras) , so I started driving fast between 2 speed cameras . As soon as I cross a camera I will speed up and as soon as a camera is approaching I will reduce the speed . But I realized that they also leave some very small cameras on roadside at random places to catch smart ***** like me . I realized this after I got 4 tickets while playing in between the cameras .

What happened in US was a totally different story . I got hold of few of my dream machines ....

But Yes I don't overspeed much as I go to tracks every alternative weekend


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> speeding tickets wont be in police record and unless you served time in prison more than 12 months you should be ok.


 Not necessarily so. DIBP can reject visas if someone would be a risk to Australia. Thus someone with repeated drink driving offences for instance having served no prison time can be rejected as a risk to the Australian public.


----------



## Gillygirl (Mar 18, 2014)

_shel said:


> Not necessarily so. DIBP can reject visas if someone would be a risk to Australia. Thus someone with repeated drink driving offences for instance having served no prison time can be rejected as a risk to the Australian public.


Hi shel,
We just applied for our visa on March 12. My husband has a DUI first offense ( only 1 offense) from America. The FBI certificate also shows the same. However, we have declared it on the form 80 and our visa application. 

What do u think our chances of getting our grant are? Would they ask us to provide documents to support this? And what documents do you think they would ask us to provide if they do?

We have applied for 189.


----------

